# FMA in the UK....



## Bammx2

I am sorry if this has been asked before...but it hasn't by me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I am returning to the UK at the end of the year and I was wondering if anyone could tell me of any Kali schools in the UK...or any FMA for that matter.
Thanx.

D.


----------



## chfroehlich

Hey Bammx2,

greetings from Germany.

Here's a short list of some well-known FMA-Teachers in the UK:


*Bob Breen* 
Full Instructor Jkd/Jun-Fan/Kali (Inosanto) 
Style(s): LaCoste-Inosanto + many other influences -
Pekiti-Tersia, Doce Pares, Balantawak, Kali-Illustrissimo 
Teacher(s) Dan Inosanto, Diony / Cacoy Canete + Many Others 
Location: The Academy,
16, Hoxton square,
London
N1 6NT
England 
Telephone (44) 171-729-5789 
Fax (44) 171-739-4753 


*Steve Tappin* 
Chief Instructor for Escrima Concepts (Europe) 
Rank 6th Degree Master (Escrima) Senior Teacher (EHCG) 
Style(s): Escrima Concepts, European Historical Combat Guild (EHCG) and Medieval Weapons 
Teacher(s): Grandmaster Rene Latosa, Master Brian Jones, Master Bill Newman
City: Clacton 
State/Province: Essex 
E-mail steve.tappin@btopenworld.com 
Telephone +44 7714 850 756 
Fax +44 1255 221 058 


*Bill Lowery* 
Style(s): Blind Princess Escrima (Serrada-based) 
Teacher(s): Jimi Mcavoy Instructor - Latosa Serrada Based System 
Location: Gibson Street Centre, Byker
Christ Church Hall, Sandyford 
City: Newcastle Upon Tyne 
State/Province: Tyne & Wear 
Postal Code: NE2 1SW 
Mail Address: 133 New Bridge Street
Newcastle upon Tyne
Tyne & Wear
NE2 1SW
England. 
E-mail LabanB@excite.com 
Telephone 07985 582 159 


*John Harvey* 
Style(s): Rapid Arnis 
Teacher(s): Grandmaster Ondo Caburnay, Grandmaster Dionisio Canete
Grandmaster Navales, Grandmaster Heyrosa, Grandmaster
Abner Pasa, Suro Mike Inay, Grandmaster Remy Presas,
Grandmaster Mena 
City: Luton Bed 
State/Province: Luton Bed 
Mail Address: John Harvey
Chief Instructor
Vice President WEKAF
8 Stoneway close
Luton
Bed,s LU4 9EG
England 
E-mail Newbreed@netcomuk.co.uk (James O'Keefe) 
Telephone +44 (0)1582 503385 


*Pat O'Malley* 
Rank: 6th Degree Instructor 
Style(s): Rapid Arnis, Lapunti Arnis De Abanico, Doce Pares Eskrima, Pekiti Tirsia Kali, Balintwak Eskrima, Modern Arnis, Kalis Illustrisimo, Lightning Scientific Arnis, Kuntao Silat 
Teacher(s): GM Ondo Caburnay, GM Momoy & Diony Canete, Master Bob Breen, GM Mena, GM Dan Nalasco, GM Remy Presas 
Location: University Of Combat Arts
1st Floor, Saga House
Illingworth Street
Ossett
W. Yorkshire WF5 2AL
England. UK 
City: Ossett 
State/Province: W. Yorkshire 
Postal Code: WF5 2AL 
Mail Address: Eskrimador Supplies
P.O. Box 30
Ossett
W. Yorkshire WF5 9XL
England. UK 
E-mail: pat-lucy@fsnet.co.uk 
URL: www.eskrimador-supplies.com 
Telephone ++44 (0)7932 746642 


*Danny Guba* 
Rank: 8th Grade Black Belt 
Style(s): Doce Pares 
Teacher(s): Cacoy Canete, Inting Karin, Loloy Uy, Momoy Canete 
Location: c/o A.G.'s Martial Arts Centre 
City: Kettering 
State/Province: Northants 
E-mail andyg@agufs.demon.co.uk 



*Dave Carnell* 
Rank: Full Instructor 
Style(s): Kali / Escrima / Arnis / Pentjak Silat / Serak / Cimunde / Harimau / Jeet Kune Do 
Teacher(s): Cass Magda 
Location: Tunstall 
City: Stoke-on-Trent 
State/Province: Staffordshire 
E-mail: impact_academy@hotmail.com 
Telephone 0044 01782 823984 
Fax 0044 01782 823984 


*FMA Academy*
Kalis Ilustrisimo
Association
C/O First Floor, 25a Old Nichol Street
LONDON
E2 7HR
enquiry@fmaacademy.com
www.fmaacademy.com


*Krishna Godhania*
Rank: Pangulong Guro 
Style(s): Warriors Eskrima
Teacher(s): GrandmasterAbner Pasa, Fortunato "Atong" Garcia (Yaming Arnis), Tanny Campo (Pangamut), Liborio Heyrosa (Balintawak Arnis), 
Vicente Karin (Doce Pares Eskrima), Romy Macapagal (Kalis Ilustrisimo)
Location:Warwick School,
Sports Centre, 
Myton Road, 
Warwick
Postal Code: CV34 5HB
URL: www.krishnagodhania.com 
E-mail: kgodhania@aol.com 
Telephone +44 (0)7702 554 662


Hope this helps

Greets

Christof


----------



## Guro Harold

chfroehlich said:
			
		

> Hey Bammx2,
> 
> greetings from Germany.
> 
> Here's a short list of some well-known FMA-Teachers in the UK:
> 
> 
> *Bob Breen*
> Full Instructor Jkd/Jun-Fan/Kali (Inosanto)
> Style(s): LaCoste-Inosanto + many other influences -
> Pekiti-Tersia, Doce Pares, Balantawak, Kali-Illustrissimo
> Teacher(s) Dan Inosanto, Diony / Cacoy Canete + Many Others
> Location: The Academy,
> 16, Hoxton square,
> London
> N1 6NT
> England
> Telephone (44) 171-729-5789
> Fax (44) 171-739-4753
> 
> 
> *Steve Tappin*
> Chief Instructor for Escrima Concepts (Europe)
> Rank 6th Degree Master (Escrima) Senior Teacher (EHCG)
> Style(s): Escrima Concepts, European Historical Combat Guild (EHCG) and Medieval Weapons
> Teacher(s): Grandmaster Rene Latosa, Master Brian Jones, Master Bill Newman
> City: Clacton
> State/Province: Essex
> E-mail steve.tappin@btopenworld.com
> Telephone +44 7714 850 756
> Fax +44 1255 221 058
> 
> 
> *Bill Lowery*
> Style(s): Blind Princess Escrima (Serrada-based)
> Teacher(s): Jimi Mcavoy Instructor - Latosa Serrada Based System
> Location: Gibson Street Centre, Byker
> Christ Church Hall, Sandyford
> City: Newcastle Upon Tyne
> State/Province: Tyne & Wear
> Postal Code: NE2 1SW
> Mail Address: 133 New Bridge Street
> Newcastle upon Tyne
> Tyne & Wear
> NE2 1SW
> England.
> E-mail LabanB@excite.com
> Telephone 07985 582 159
> 
> 
> *John Harvey*
> Style(s): Rapid Arnis
> Teacher(s): Grandmaster Ondo Caburnay, Grandmaster Dionisio Canete
> Grandmaster Navales, Grandmaster Heyrosa, Grandmaster
> Abner Pasa, Suro Mike Inay, Grandmaster Remy Presas,
> Grandmaster Mena
> City: Luton Bed
> State/Province: Luton Bed
> Mail Address: John Harvey
> Chief Instructor
> Vice President WEKAF
> 8 Stoneway close
> Luton
> Bed,s LU4 9EG
> England
> E-mail Newbreed@netcomuk.co.uk (James O'Keefe)
> Telephone +44 (0)1582 503385
> 
> 
> *Pat O'Malley*
> Rank: 6th Degree Instructor
> Style(s): Rapid Arnis, Lapunti Arnis De Abanico, Doce Pares Eskrima, Pekiti Tirsia Kali, Balintwak Eskrima, Modern Arnis, Kalis Illustrisimo, Lightning Scientific Arnis, Kuntao Silat
> Teacher(s): GM Ondo Caburnay, GM Momoy & Diony Canete, Master Bob Breen, GM Mena, GM Dan Nalasco, GM Remy Presas
> Location: University Of Combat Arts
> 1st Floor, Saga House
> Illingworth Street
> Ossett
> W. Yorkshire WF5 2AL
> England. UK
> City: Ossett
> State/Province: W. Yorkshire
> Postal Code: WF5 2AL
> Mail Address: Eskrimador Supplies
> P.O. Box 30
> Ossett
> W. Yorkshire WF5 9XL
> England. UK
> E-mail: pat-lucy@fsnet.co.uk
> URL: www.eskrimador-supplies.com
> Telephone ++44 (0)7932 746642
> 
> 
> *Danny Guba*
> Rank: 8th Grade Black Belt
> Style(s): Doce Pares
> Teacher(s): Cacoy Canete, Inting Karin, Loloy Uy, Momoy Canete
> Location: c/o A.G.'s Martial Arts Centre
> City: Kettering
> State/Province: Northants
> E-mail andyg@agufs.demon.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> *Dave Carnell*
> Rank: Full Instructor
> Style(s): Kali / Escrima / Arnis / Pentjak Silat / Serak / Cimunde / Harimau / Jeet Kune Do
> Teacher(s): Cass Magda
> Location: Tunstall
> City: Stoke-on-Trent
> State/Province: Staffordshire
> E-mail: impact_academy@hotmail.com
> Telephone 0044 01782 823984
> Fax 0044 01782 823984
> 
> 
> *FMA Academy*
> Kalis Ilustrisimo
> Association
> C/O First Floor, 25a Old Nichol Street
> LONDON
> E2 7HR
> enquiry@fmaacademy.com
> www.fmaacademy.com
> 
> 
> *Krishna Godhania*
> Rank: Pangulong Guro
> Style(s): Warriors Eskrima
> Teacher(s): GrandmasterAbner Pasa, Fortunato "Atong" Garcia (Yaming Arnis), Tanny Campo (Pangamut), Liborio Heyrosa (Balintawak Arnis),
> Vicente Karin (Doce Pares Eskrima), Romy Macapagal (Kalis Ilustrisimo)
> Location:Warwick School,
> Sports Centre,
> Myton Road,
> Warwick
> Postal Code: CV34 5HB
> URL: www.krishnagodhania.com
> E-mail: kgodhania@aol.com
> Telephone +44 (0)7702 554 662
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Greets
> 
> Christof


Hi Christof,

Great list!!!  Welcome to MartialTalk!!

Palusut


----------



## LabanB

Hi Christof,

   Cheers for the advert! A few errata;

I am now a Black Belt (1st degree) under GM Danny Guba and teach Guba Doce Pares Multistyle System as well as the Blind Princess Escrima system.

My mobile number is now: 07834 465 817.

Cheers again,

Bill Lowery


----------



## Guro Harold

Since this is a great reference thread, I am making it a sticky thread, Job well done!!!

Palusut
MT Moderator


----------



## Bammx2

thanks CH for the list!!

I should be able to sort something from that...

Laban...thanks to you too...depending on where I end up,I may be giving you a call.

now.....

"sticky" thread?!


----------



## Guro Harold

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> "sticky" thread?!


Sticky threads stay at the top of a forum listing so that they can be more easily found, thus potentially increasing visibility.

If you look here at the top of the forum thread list, you will see the location of *FMA in the UK....*
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=7.

Palusut
MT Moderator


----------



## NeilX66

Another update,

John Harvey is now Kapatiran Arnis, and his email is rapidjohn_52@yahoo.co.uk

all the other details are still right

Cheers
Neil


----------



## LabanB

Update!

  GM Danny Guba is now a 10th Degree Black Belt, and I'm a 4th Degree BB under both GM Guba and GM Diony Canete.

   GM Guba now has his own website:

www.dannyguba.co.uk

  And finally my second (Tuesday 7-8.30pm) class is now situated at St Teresa's Church Hall, Heaton.

Cheers

Bill


----------



## darkell

There is another Kalis Ilustrisimo class in east london. Taught by Shamim Haque. For details see:

http://www.kalis-ilustrisimo.org/


----------



## Guro Harold

darkell said:
			
		

> There is another Kalis Ilustrisimo class in east london. Taught by Shamim Haque. For details see:
> 
> http://www.kalis-ilustrisimo.org/


Hi darkell,

Thanks for sharing the link and welcome to MartialTalk!

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## arnisador

darkell said:
			
		

> http://www.kalis-ilustrisimo.org/



Thanks, that's a good link!


----------



## Pat OMalley

and my details have changed too:
www.rapidarnis.com
e-mail: info@rapidarnis.com

Best regards

Pat


----------



## peter

What's good for Pat is good for me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Check out my new website for the Zu'Bu Kali Ilustrisimo system of Master Yuli Romo.  www.zubu-kali.co.uk

Best regards

Peter
www.yuli-romo.com
www.bakbakan.com


----------



## Pat OMalley

peter said:
			
		

> What's good for Pat is good for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my new website for the Zu'Bu Kali Ilustrisimo system of Master Yuli Romo. www.zubu-kali.co.uk
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Peter
> www.yuli-romo.com
> www.bakbakan.com


ANd whats good for Peter is good for me tooartyon: 

Best regards

Pat


----------



## peter

Pat OMalley said:
			
		

> ANd whats good for Peter is good for me tooartyon:
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Pat



Hi Pat

Too energetic for me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










See you soon

Peter


----------



## Sun_Helmet

I just wanted to add that Krishna Godhania is also the Sayoc Kali representative in the UK. 

I just trained with him two weeks ago at Sama Sama. 
He's highly recommended.!

--Rafael--
Sayoc Kali


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga

I got quite a bit of flack from other FMA'ers for posting this group's video in other bulletins and forums. I don't quite understand their criticisms. 
I think these guys in this video are doing wonderful because it shows that these practitioners do not limit their practice to just one or two ranges in fighting. They use stick, punch, kick, and throw-down to the "ground-and-pound" as well. 

the boys of Call 2 Arms:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCFkT3KCA5Y


----------



## wee_blondie

www.amag.org.uk

if you fancy a trip to bonnie scotland!  Pat Davies is our head instructor (having trained under Dan Inosanto) we do Kali, Silat, JKD, Muay Thai, CSW etc etc.


----------



## Dog Hig

I finally got a chance to meet Pat recently & Echo what Wee Blondie said, He's a nice guy & knows his stuff :-D

If anyones looking for a place to train on the west of Scotland, I'm in Glasgow, Details at www.combative.co.uk


----------



## stickmaster2000

Master St'James Black Belt Academy located at 174, Rendle Street, Plymouth, Devon, PL1 1TP. Tel: 01752 262233

Web Site: www.martialartsplymouth.co.uk

Teaching authentic Cacoy Doce Pares Eskrima, Eskrido, Pangamot and San Miguel Eskrima.


----------



## kali

LabanB said:


> Update!
> 
> GM Danny Guba is now a 10th Degree Black Belt, and I'm a 4th Degree BB under both GM Guba and GM Diony Canete.
> 
> GM Guba now has his own website:
> 
> www.dannyguba.co.uk
> 
> And finally my second (Tuesday 7-8.30pm) class is now situated at St Teresa's Church Hall, Heaton.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Bill


 


Hey Bill how did you manage to pass from 1st to 4th Dan in 6 months????


----------



## LabanB

Hi Kali,

Easy, I didn't! Thats a four year old listing you are quoting! I've been with GM Danny for about 13 years now, and I'm a 5th *Degree* Black Belt. Dan is a Japanese term when regarding grades.

Bill


----------



## Drunken Ronin

Ukkff.org have several Escrima Concepts classes in South West London


----------

